# Congrats to our Emotiva winner!



## Sonnie

:jump: *Trick McKaha wins the Emotiva UMC-1 Processor and UPA-5 Amp* :jump: 










:fireworks2: :fireworks1: :fireworks2:​
arty: Congratulations Trick... and thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!


----------



## mjcmt

Ah! The lucky winner of this beauty. Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Congratulations Trick! :banana:


----------



## tcarcio

Guess that did the Trick :clap:.....Congrats.


----------



## mdrake

Congratulations Trick!!!!!!

Matt


----------



## bambino

Congrats Trick, enjoy the new products and keep us informed of there perfomance.:T


----------



## Cory Phoenix

Congrats, Trick! The UPA-5 is a monster! Enjoy! :T


----------



## engtaz

Congrats Trick


----------



## iconrl

Congrats! You're a lucky person.


----------



## tonyvdb

Now thats a great prize to win, Congratulations Trick! Enjoy your new Emotiva setup


----------



## cavchameleon

Congrats on your new toys!!! Enjoy them and keep us posted on your review.:wave:


----------



## usrsld

Congratulations! Now if I can only win the SVS speaker give-a-way... :whistling:


----------



## ojojunkie

congrats to the owner! please keep us posted on your review... my friends and I also considering this combi in our system. your feedback will be a great impact in our next upgrade or new addition in the rack...


----------



## gmichael

Congrats. Enjoy these for many years.

When does the review start?:devil:


----------



## Trick McKaha

Thank you. I'm looking forward to giving this stuff the test and writing out my review. I already have some Emotiva gear and this will fulfill my amp and processor needs a lot better than I could have hoped.


----------



## fitzwaddle

Congrats Trick, you must be stoked! :jump:


----------



## nholmes1

Congrats! I got to play with the Emotiva UMC-1 and was very impressed over all with the unit, especially considering its cost. I am sure you will be very pleased with the unit.


----------



## ZETEC

Congrats!!!! Nice win


----------



## Altec Best

You Lucky Dog Now that's what I call a "Happy New Year" !!! :yes: :dancebanana: :banana: :dancebanana: utstanding:


----------



## Emuc64

Congrats Trick! I'm excited to read your review. :T

I think it's really cool that folks around here seem to really want giveaways on here for themselves. Nice change from folks just entering in contests to sell the goods on [insert auction/want ad here]. Like me and those SVS Speakers... if I won them, they'd be my one and only set... and my current set would be an upgrade for my dad. Nothing goes to waste in my family. :bigsmile:


----------



## 4U2NVME

Way to to Tick!!! That is a great way to start off the new year. Let us know how it sounds and works, give us a photo or two!!

-NV


----------



## q2bon2b

Congrats, Trick! 

Sweet! What a great way to start the New Year. Enjoy. 

Now go and buy us a winning lottery ticket.


----------



## Jason1976

let us know how well it works trick! I bet it sounds sweat!


----------



## Owen Bartley

Congrats, Trick! I hope you really enjoy them. And don't forget to show us what you do with them in your system!


----------



## graemepaul

Hello all..hope you all are fine..i am new to this forum.


----------



## Gregr

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a deal!!!!!! Yeah :unbelievable:

Greg


----------



## Gregr

Welcome!!! Take a look around.

You look lost..., if you have a question click on "Home" or New Post". You could find your answer in a search of posts or you could write a "New Thread" with your Q. in the title space and an explanation with maybe some Hx in the post itself.

see ya!

Greg


----------



## collije

Congrats Trick on the Emotiva!


----------



## Trick McKaha

My review of this equipment is up.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...sor-upa-5-amp-giveaway-review.html#post417342

Thanks again to Home Theater Shack.


----------



## cavchameleon

Nice review Trick!:T


----------



## Jason1976

Nice review trick. It's full of lots of info. I enjoyed reading it.


----------

